# names of nine ringwraiths



## greypilgrim

does anybody know the names of all the ringwraiths, and the witch king?


----------



## Nazgul

I remember one...
Khamul the Easterling. He was second in command among the Nazgul, after the Witchking..
I think that some of the Nazgul were black Numenoreans


----------



## greypilgrim

i saw pewter minitiatures of NINE in the set. each one had a name: Ren the Unclean, The Dwaw of Waw, and i can't remember the rest, then the Witch King. does anyone know what their proper names are?


----------



## aragil

I think that most of that naming came from the Iron Crown Enterprises Role-Playing Game: Middle-Earth Role-Playing. Tolkien specifically named Khamul, and the Witch King is confirmed as coming from Numenor (I think even from the line of Kings). Ren, Dwaw, etc. are inventions of Iron Crown Ent.


----------



## greypilgrim

then i don't need them. thanks.


----------



## Bucky

It says somewhere that 3 of the Nine were Black Numenoreans.

Khamul the 'Black Easterling', said in UT to be the most able to sense the Ring after the 'Witch King', but also the one most confused by sunlight.

The only other possibly named is 'Gothmog, Lieutenant of Morgul', who takes command of the forces attacking Minas Tirith after the 'Witch-king' is destroyed. 
Purely speculative, but if 6 or 7 of the Nazgul dwelt at that time in Minas Morgul, wouldn't one of them most likely be 2nd in command & not some 'regular' mortal?
Although Gothmog could've been like 'The Mouth of Sauron' too..... 


BTW, on another thread (non-Tolkien), I offered a free CD package of a recent concert to anyone who could come up with 5 names for #1.
I mean 'titles', not like when the orc says "I hear they've done in #1, & I hope it's true".
I found 7 so far.

Anyone wanna guess without looking it up in 'The Encyclopedia of Arda' or some other referrence book?


----------



## Bucky

Well, since nobody guessed, here goes:

1. The Witch-king of Angmar
2. The Lord of the Nazgul
3. The Black Captain
4. The Captain of Despair
5. The High Nazgul
6. The Morgul-Lord or The Lord of Morgul
7. The King of the Ringwraiths

He's actually called The King of the Nazgul by Gandalf once too.


----------



## BluestEye

Interesting, Bucky. I always wondered why Tolkien gave us the name of the Second in command of the Nazgul, but not the name of the Witch King himself.

Isn't it written somewhere in the History?

BluestEye


----------

